# Panniculectomy or save for a tummy tuck?



## Bradysmum

I think I've found a plastic surgeon who will do a panniculectomy covered by OHIP (health insurance in Ontario).  It's not a full tummy tuck, http://www.yourplasticsurgeryguide.com/tummy-tuck/panniculectomy.htm http://www.docshop.com/education/cosmetic/body/tummy-tuck/panniculectomy/ explains it.

I know I cannot afford a tummy tuck right now, but am wondering (for those who've had one) should I go for the consultation and see, or should I just wait until I can afford a tuck and do that?


----------



## IrishLuckyCharm

I'd go consult with a PS--they may say for your body, a particular procedure would be better.


----------



## Bradysmum

From what the nurse at the PS's office told me, it'd be pretty much the same, the TT just comes with esthetic extras.


----------



## Charles

What happened to getting fit and eating right?


----------



## Bradysmum

I'm still doing that BUT I have a lot of excess skin from 2 pregnancies (one with twins, both C sections) and according to my family doctor the skin will never be the same again without surgery.


----------



## PurseAddict79

^ I still think it would be wise to get to a weight you're happy with BEFORE surgery. Doctors honestly are taking a shot in the dark when they say your skin may not go back post-pregnancy. They truly don't know.

I've had a c-section and 14 subsequent abdominal surgeries... and have lost a significant amount of weight (100lbs). Is my tummy perfect? no. Do I have washboard abs? Nope. But I'd rather have this than go through another surgery.


----------



## ilovepinkhearts

also if you want to have any more babies, i say you need to do that first. or make sure you don't want any more before getting a TT or panniculectomy.


----------



## Bradysmum

The plan was to lose the weight while waiting for OHIP's approval, which sometimes takes months, then do a reconsultation and go from there.


----------



## Charles

I've seen pics of you, and really, it didn't seem like you'd have any excess skin issues.  But yeah, get to the weight you want to be, then decide whether you'd need it.


----------



## Bradysmum

^^the magic of spanx!


----------



## Northergirl

Perhaps I'm misunderstanding your health insurance in Ontario. But, why should the tax payer pay for this procedure?


----------



## Heidiho

Charles said:


> What happened to getting fit and eating right?


 
That comment is soooo uncalled for. I'm not overweight and yet I too have tummy issues. Try having 3 kids by C-section and see what it does to your stomach. Not amount of exercise can make your stomach flat when your darn muscles were cut to get the baby out. Try to be a little more sensitive.


----------



## marina230

Dear Charles,
Eating right and exercise will help, but not with loose skin. I lost 120 lb. 25 years ago, exercising very hard for many, many years. By all means I am not overweight (Look at my pictures I am 5'10 125-140 lb. the most).
I was thinking about TT for many, many years and finally did 2 years ago. My biggest regret is not doing this 15 years ago.
It is personal decision for every one.


----------



## redney

Heidiho said:


> That comment is soooo uncalled for. I'm not overweight and yet I too have tummy issues. Try having 3 kids by C-section and see what it does to your stomach. Not amount of exercise can make your stomach flat when your darn muscles were cut to get the baby out. Try to be a little more sensitive.



I think Charles was referring back to another recent thread of OP's she started *only 2 days ago* in which she talks about wanting to focus on eating right and exercising to lose weight. Here's her thread: http://forum.purseblog.com/health-and-fitness/really-want-to-get-serious-about-my-health-584838.html

To be honest, I thought the same thing because I had also read the same thread. Changing her mindset from exercising and eating right to surgical options within the course of a few days seemed extreme to me.


----------



## natalie78

Northergirl said:


> Perhaps I'm misunderstanding your health insurance in Ontario. But, why should the tax payer pay for this procedure?


I also wonder...

OP, I think you are going to get arguments both for and against the procedure.  Honestly, I think you need to evaluate your own self-esteem before having any kind of cosmedic procedure.  In prior threads, you have demonstrated some definite issues with your looks and the way people see you.  Having this surgery will not fix whatever issue your mind is trying to deal with.


----------



## lolitablue

Northergirl said:


> Perhaps I'm misunderstanding your health insurance in Ontario. But, why should the tax payer pay for this procedure?


 
Are you wanting to get an answer to this question because you do not know if taxpayers are paying for this procedure or do you really wish to know why OP is doing it?  

Seems like she is looking for support (most of us are) and not trying to stir controversy.  Maybe a private message would have been the way to go.


----------



## Northergirl

lolitablue said:


> Are you wanting to get an answer to this question because you do not know if taxpayers are paying for this procedure or do you really wish to know why OP is doing it?
> 
> Seems like she is looking for support (most of us are) and not trying to stir controversy. Maybe a private message would have been the way to go.


 
The OP brought up in her post about health insurance. I would like to know if the taxpayers are paying for the procedure.


----------



## Bradysmum

yes, taxpayers would be paying for it.  Taxpayers pay for ALL surgerys (not cosmetic) in Ontario.  They also pay for breast lifts and reductions and sex changes in some cases.  But this is NOT the issue at hand.

Another reason why I am doing this is because the eczema under the panni is getting so bad I cannot control it.  We've tried pretty much every cream on the market and my dermatologist said that I shouldn't have to suffer like this.  The panni is also causing lower back pain and strain that is becoming unmanagable, this is something that a back specialist has verified.

I would really appreciate keeping the whole "why should the taxpayers pay for this?" out of this.


----------



## lolitablue

So sorry you are going through that!! In that case, you must do what is best for you and your health!! I am not sure if I know how tough the decision is but if it is, wish you luck in deciding!!  Best,


----------



## natalie78

Bradysmum said:


> yes, taxpayers would be paying for it. Taxpayers pay for ALL surgerys (not cosmetic) in Ontario. They also pay for breast lifts and reductions and sex changes in some cases. But this is NOT the issue at hand.
> 
> Another reason why I am doing this is because the eczema under the panni is getting so bad I cannot control it. We've tried pretty much every cream on the market and my dermatologist said that I shouldn't have to suffer like this. The panni is also causing lower back pain and strain that is becoming unmanagable, this is something that a back specialist has verified.
> 
> I would really appreciate keeping the whole "why should the taxpayers pay for this?" out of this.


This is the same dermatologist who recommended that you use a tanning bed to help?  He sounds like a complete quack.  The second a dermatologist suggests tanning beds, you should run and find a different provider.  And how much extra skin can you possibly have that you are getting back pains and strains?  Sounds more like your core muscles need to be strengthened.


----------



## Bradysmum

Yes, it's the same dermatologist.  He's actually one of the best in the area that I live and has been heavily published in medical journals. but that's besides the point.

My pannis hangs below my pubic bone currently.  I cannot see my C section inscision at all.  Back pain is acutally a huge thing that contributes to a low pannis.  If you haven't had twins, you just do not understand how much the skin stretches...and boy does it ever!  Believe me, I've done my research and I don't know any twin moms who have been able to get rid of it.

Your ab muscles get ripped to hell and back during a c section delivery, particularly with multiples.  I've been doing exercises for my core, but at my GP's advice, I'm seeking other options to help.


----------



## natalie78

My sister had huge twins; both were over seven pounds and she was not full term.  Her first baby weighed 11 pounds.  She's had two c-sections and I've seen her in a bikini.  No surgery involved.

I still think any dermatologist who recommends tanning beds is not someone that I would want treating me.


----------



## Bradysmum

Well then I suppose she's an exception.  
Everybodys genetics are different as well.
Look, I've been to my doctor and a couple of others about the panni issue.  I'm getting the same answer.


----------



## natalie78

Then go for it.  If you are having these problems and they are severe enough to affect your quality of life, why would you ever consider saving money for a tummy tuck?  Vanity is not as important as a comfortable quality of life.


----------



## Charles

Heidiho said:


> That comment is soooo uncalled for. I'm not overweight and yet I too have tummy issues. Try having 3 kids by C-section and see what it does to your stomach. Not amount of exercise can make your stomach flat when your darn muscles were cut to get the baby out. Try to be a little more sensitive.




The OP and I have discussed her health before, so I was simply asking if she decided to not go the way she had mentioned in previous threads.

I think she knows that I'm not being mean to her.


----------



## Charles

marina230 said:


> Dear Charles,
> Eating right and exercise will help, but not with loose skin. I lost 120 lb. 25 years ago, exercising very hard for many, many years. By all means I am not overweight (Look at my pictures I am 5'10 125-140 lb. the most).
> I was thinking about TT for many, many years and finally did 2 years ago. My biggest regret is not doing this 15 years ago.
> It is personal decision for every one.




I get that, but as I mentioned above, Brady's mum doesn't look as if she's 120lbs overweight.

I get being overweight.  My mom's battled with obesity all her life.  She's currently 310lbs and dealing with a lot of health issues that come with excess weight.  I myself used to weigh about 215 (no muscle, mostly fat), and granted that's not that bad, but I have to make an active effort to eat right and to work out in order to maintain 195 with a decent amount of muscle.  Chicken and spinach is almost all that I eat.  So, I know it's not easy and I know it gets frustrating.

But, I also know that sometimes it helps for other people to motivate you to stay the course.  I just want to make sure Brady's mum knows that in the long run, PS isn't really going to help.  It's going to take a lifestyle change in order for her to really be healthy.  It's possible, and we're all here to help.


----------



## Bradysmum

Charles' comment didn't really bother me because I get what he's saying.  I would likely be confused as well.  I could probably lose about 80lbs and then decide to do it if I do.  Who knows, maybe I will get lucky and not have the issue.  But unfortunately I don't think that's going to happen.

  The reason I'd save for the TT is for the muscle reconstruction.  But hey if I could do it myself that'd be great.

In this case PS is not for weightloss, but rather just my own personal esteem.


----------



## Cyndee

Bradysmum said:


> The plan was to lose the weight while waiting for OHIP's approval, which sometimes takes months, then do a reconsultation and go from there.



I can't imagine that you would be able to do this.  Doctors in Ontario don't work like that.  My DD needs reduction surgery but she needs to lose about 30 lbs.  She went for a consult and was told to lose the 30lbs first, maintain it for a few months and THEN come in to see them again.  Only at that time would they even consider discussing the procedure with her.   
You have stated that you are 80lbs or so overweight.  That in itself is hugely contributing to your problem.  Believe, me I know.  Once you lose the weight, much of your problem will be allieviated.   Mid January of this year, I too had 80lbs to lose.  I too looked much like you do now.  Yes, I have had children and yes, I had this unattractive looking skin as well.  My muscles in that area were pretty much shot too or so I thought.  I thought that nothing short of surgery would ever help.    
3 months later thru a serious committment to a lifestyle change utilizing a sensible diet and consistent exercise, I have lost half that weight.  Within 3 months, I should reach my goal weight.  The difference in that specific part of my body though already is nothing short of amazing.  I honestly can't wait to lose the rest of the weight just because of this area in particular.  I may not ever have a perfectly flat tummy, but it certainly will not be an issue for me anymore.  No surgery will be required, just some good old hard work and determination!  Yippee!   There's no easier, faster way.  You have to commit yourself to a lifestyle change and stick with it.  No looking for the easy way out.  Once you get to your ideal weight, then go back to the doctor and discuss what your options are, if you still feel you have a problem with this area.  But not until you are in healthy place physically, emotionally and mentally.  You can do it, good luck!


----------



## Bradysmum

^^I'm only about 40lbs overweight, but would like to lose 80.  I'm just going by what the nurse at the PS's had to say.  But I do appreciate the support and help you gave.


----------



## natalie78

Bradysmum said:


> In this case PS is not for weightloss, but rather just my own personal esteem.


And that's the rub.  You have indicated in other threads that you have low self-esteem.  This surgery will not change that.  You have indicated that there are other medical reasons, but you need to tackle your emotional issues before tackling the physical manifestations of those issues.  But, if this is the sole thing in your life that will completely change your self esteem issues, then go for it.


----------



## Bradysmum

My counsellor seemed to think it would.  She said to me she thinks it might help.  It is a mixture of both medical and emotional.  The backpain and eczema is really getting to me though.


----------



## Cyndee

Bradysmum said:


> In this case PS is not for weightloss, but rather just my own personal esteem.


 
Getting yourself into a healthy place physically, emotionally and mentally will do wonders for your self esteem.  Way more than any surgery will!


----------



## Northergirl

Cyndee said:


> I can't imagine that you would be able to do this. Doctors in Ontario don't work like that. My DD needs reduction surgery but she needs to lose about 30 lbs. She went for a consult and was told to lose the 30lbs first, maintain it for a few months and THEN come in to see them again. Only at that time would they even consider discussing the procedure with her.
> You have stated that you are 80lbs or so overweight. That in itself is hugely contributing to your problem. Believe, me I know. Once you lose the weight, much of your problem will be allieviated. Mid January of this year, I too had 80lbs to lose. I too looked much like you do now. Yes, I have had children and yes, I had this unattractive looking skin as well. My muscles in that area were pretty much shot too or so I thought. I thought that nothing short of surgery would ever help.
> 3 months later thru a serious committment to a lifestyle change utilizing a sensible diet and consistent exercise, I have lost half that weight. Within 3 months, I should reach my goal weight. The difference in that specific part of my body though already is nothing short of amazing. I honestly can't wait to lose the rest of the weight just because of this area in particular. I may not ever have a perfectly flat tummy, but it certainly will not be an issue for me anymore. No surgery will be required, just some good old hard work and determination! Yippee! There's no easier, faster way. You have to commit yourself to a lifestyle change and stick with it. No looking for the easy way out. Once you get to your ideal weight, then go back to the doctor and discuss what your options are, if you still feel you have a problem with this area. But not until you are in healthy place physically, emotionally and mentally. You can do it, good luck!


 

Great post!!


----------



## Bradysmum

I've got a consultation for next Thursday.  Will wait and see how it goes.


----------



## Lola24

Bradysmum said:


> My counsellor seemed to think it would.  She said to me she thinks it might help.  It is a mixture of both medical and emotional.  The backpain and eczema is really getting to me though.



Uh, I've had eczema my whole life in various areas of my body, it really is a frustrating thing.  It was terrible when I was little and really the only thing that truly helped was a little bit of sunlight, which totally sucks because I really try to stay out of the sun!  Temovate works okay but never keeps it away for long, a life long struggle for me, I can imaging how frustrating it can be for you.  Now I try to control it as much as I can with diet, I find limiting dairy helps but no difference if I have a little dairy vs. none in my diet, limiting sugar helps and then a lot of veggies.  It's actually the best it's ever been in my life now, but still not perfect.


----------



## SunnyFreckles

I'll be honest, not to hijack this thread...but I agree with Charles.

My only comment (which is my own personal opinion) is that plastic surgery (unless medically necessary) is not something that I will ever do.  So many things can go wrong and I would never forgive myself if something totally based on vanity alone took me from the ability to be a mother to my children.

I can make that comment and truly say that I am a fat woman.  Even when I do lose all my baby weight and so much more, I am going to be very proud of my flat boobs and saggy belly, because that is what a Mommy looks like after bearing children.

I will also say that I totally know that not everyone has the same mentality as me.  I do not think negatively of those who choose for plastic surgery, I just know that I don't need that to have more confidence.  Just talking about my kids perks me up!

Good luck in whatever you decide dear.  How about this?  If you want the tummy tuck, if you'd be happier with those results...then yes, save!


----------



## bnjj

Bradysmum said:


> ^^I'm only about 40lbs overweight, but would like to lose 80. I'm just going by what the nurse at the PS's had to say. But I do appreciate the support and help you gave.


 
Sorry, I'm not sure I understand this.  You would like to be 40lbs underweight?


----------



## Bradysmum

^^No, a healthy range for me is within the range of 114.5 and 154lbs.  To be 154 I have to lose ab out 40lbs to be in a healthy range, but I'd like to be 114-120.

I had to reschedule my consultation due to illness.


----------



## KAOTIC

Charles said:


> What happened to getting fit and eating right?


 No amount of getting fit and eating right is going to help the rectus abdominis become taut if it has been stretched beyond capacity due to a pregnancy or multiple prregnancies... in cases where a c-section is performed and surgery is needed thereafter, the rectus abdominis muscle is tightened and then the excess (stretched) skin is removed


----------



## kimberly_anne

Bradysmum....wondering if you went to your rescheduled appt yet. I go Monday to see my GP for the same thing.

I have lost 47lbs since last June(67 in total since 2006)....and after having 3 c-sections and a hysterectomy, the pannis just isn't going anywhere. I have excersized and everything and it's not moving.

My doctor was the one that approached me about having the procedure done.

Would have liked to have private messaged you about this but due to board rules I wasn't allowed...would like to speak with you more about this is we can though.

Kim


----------



## Bradysmum

I haven't rescheduled yet.  I think I'm just hoping that I will lose weight and it'll spring back.  I am on a cancellation list though if I'm still interested.


----------



## bagaholic85

imo a responsible PS wont touch you until your at a healthy weight in the first place


----------

